# Exo Terra 18x18x24 first setup



## MikeL152123 (Jan 2, 2016)

I am new to keeping dart frogs. I set up an Exo Terra 18x18x24. GREAT STUFF foam back ground siliconed and covered with coco husk. Purchased 95% of the contents of the enclosure from Joshsfrogs. Received today 4 Azureus from a member on this site (illinoisfrogs). I can't recommend him enough. The darts arrived healthy, active and well packed. I was a little picky with shipping and he was very understanding and helpful. I will purchase from him again down the road. Now the pics. I welcome any comments and/or criticism. Thanks!!


----------



## MikeL152123 (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## MikeL152123 (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## wlrodman (Nov 3, 2015)

Looks like a great start... All the right ingredients... 

Do you have them in a warm room? That's the only part I didn't see, that's pretty important.


----------



## MikeL152123 (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks! In my living room now, keep the house at 70


----------



## jarteta97 (Jun 13, 2014)

It looks good, I would only recommend that you put in a bunch more leaf litter, get a nice layer going. It makes them feel more secure and better replicates their natural habitat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeL152123 (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## MikeL152123 (Jan 2, 2016)

I added moon lighting and a few more leaves.


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

The moon lighting is neat. I don't have that. Nice tank, especially for a new dart keeper. Keep an eye on your tincs, if you end up with more than one female, around 7-9 months old and you'll likely to start seeing one or more of the subordinate females start to decline. They will hid a lot, eat sparsely, lose weight, and eventually die if you don't separate them. Some folks have had luck keeping multiple female tincs together, so you might be able to manage it. Just keep an eye on them, like a hawk, to see if you notice any of the signs of aggression.

Mike


----------



## MikeL152123 (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks (tardis101)! I bought 4 in hopes of getting a breeding pair. I am aware that the females can get confrontational (I read around 10 months) but will keep an eye on them sooner. This is actually great timing (tardis101) because I have a concern. I have 1 of the 4 who is out and about most of the time. 2 stay hidden in the "stump." The one that stays in the bottom makes me nervous every because there is now miss in there, only ABG mix substrate. I read about them getting irritated by substrate. The other stays above that one in a hole in the wood. The 4th seems to stays under the leaf litter in the back of the tank. I have seen 2 feeding a couple times at the same time (not sure who is who) but I know the one that is out all the time is one of them. So I guess my question is should I be concerned? Should I pull up the "stump" and stuff it with moss to keep them out? Please anyone, give me recommendations as this is my first time!!

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## MikeL152123 (Jan 2, 2016)

Also, if anyone has any questions about my setup please do ask and I will do my best to answers them!


----------



## MikeL152123 (Jan 2, 2016)

Age of my frogs is 3 months, one is 2 months which I believe is the smallest one that is most visible.


----------



## Keeferd (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm in the same boat as you with the brand new vivarium. We even built the same dimensions and got most of our stuff from Josh's Frogs. I like the moon lighting. Can you tell me what exact model it is? also is there a reason you went with the clay ball stuff over the Josh's for the false bottom?


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

I don't think you necessarily need to worry just yet. They are relatively new to the tank so they will get bolder over time. Make sure you get a good sprinkling of flies near where they are each hanging out. 

I've tried stuffing moss in spots to keep them out of before and much to my irritation they seem to always find a way back in. So I finally just gave up. If they want to sit there they will.


----------



## MikeL152123 (Jan 2, 2016)

No particular reason I bought the clay over Josh's false bottom. My original plan was to buy thing for the setup piece by piece but once I sold my saltwater setup I just made one big order to Josh's. I actually am going to try to add a bit more clay in the front corners.


----------



## MikeL152123 (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## MikeL152123 (Jan 2, 2016)

http://vid1104.photobucket.com/albu...trim.792A49F7-FF5F-4071-827F-CF579636166B.mp4


----------



## MikeL152123 (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## MikeL152123 (Jan 2, 2016)

Short video of one snagging a fly. I fed them the other day and saw all 4 for the first time together. It was awesome!!!! I hope they all get comfortable soon and are our more


----------



## GandalfTheGrey (Nov 18, 2015)

MikeL152123 said:


>


Better than my first viv... and second. Is that a Peperomia prostrata in the back that I see? The plant I'm talking about is the one that's torward the center on the background.


----------



## MikeL152123 (Jan 2, 2016)

It is, I am hopeing it will grow in thick and cover that 3" or so top to bottom!


----------



## GandalfTheGrey (Nov 18, 2015)

Good luck with it. In my viv I can't seem to keep the stalks from falling out, so I'm probably going to add extra substrate on top until they grow in. Have you had issues with the stalks falling out?


----------



## MikeL152123 (Jan 2, 2016)

Hope I don't look stupid, but what do you mean by the stalks falling out??


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Looks nice. Keep that background moist to encourage growth in it. Would replace the pothos by the hut with a nice begonia.


----------



## GandalfTheGrey (Nov 18, 2015)

MikeL152123 said:


> Hope I don't look stupid, but what do you mean by the stalks falling out??


Oh, I guess that was a little stupid of me on my part, not yours. I have my peperomia in a planter about 8 inches above the substrate, but the stalks seem like they've been tugged at from the bottom, so the stalks get pulled from the substrate, as they haven't developed good roots yet. I don't have any frogs, so it's probably just gravity, and I'll just weigh the stems down until they've developed a root system.


----------



## MikeL152123 (Jan 2, 2016)

Haven't had any stalks fall yet, the plant seems to be doing pretty good. Mine is not in a planter cup. It is in ABG soil behind a piece of cork bark I have siliconed to the background. So maybe the added depth for the roots has made a difference?? This being my first setup, i already have some thing in mind I would have done differently. But I haven't had any major issues so far, and am pretty happy with the set up. I think on my next set up I will try to be a bit more "aggressive" with the background. I would like to have more cliffs/platforms. I have ideas and cant wait for the next one!!


----------



## MikeL152123 (Jan 2, 2016)

Update!! Frogs are doing great, as well as my plants. I have to trim them down about once every two weeks give or take. I am however looking to get out of the hobby to go back to a reef tank. My setup complete is for sale $450. Content list is to follow with updated pics


----------



## MikeL152123 (Jan 2, 2016)

ExoTerra 18"Wx18"Dx24"T Terrarium/stand with 4 Dendrobates tinctorius 'Azureus' - Blue Poison Dart Frog around 10 months old. 

ExoTerra 2 bulb light fixture
Green Element LED light fixture
ExoTerra Monsoon RS400
2 Softball size portions of Spagnum Moss and Sheet Moss
Half bag of leaf litter
2 Coco huts
2 Thermometers and one Humidity reader
ExoTerra heating Mat
Flightless Fruitfly cultures with all that is needed to make your own.
Rep-Cal Herptivite Multivitamin (BLUE) Almost Full
Rep-Cal Ultrafine Calcium with Vitamin D3 (PINK) Almost Full

The tank is incredibly easy to maintain. I am selling to go back into the reef tank hobby.
Setup is plug and play

I forget the names of most of the plants but you can see in the pictures


----------



## MikeL152123 (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## MikeL152123 (Jan 2, 2016)

Located in Massachusetts, PM if interested and THANKS!


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

MikeL152123 said:


> Update!! Frogs are doing great, as well as my plants. I have to trim them down about once every two weeks give or take. I am however looking to get out of the hobby to go back to a reef tank. My setup complete is for sale $450. Content list is to follow with updated pics


That was quick!


----------



## Stryker (Nov 7, 2016)

Wish I hadn't started getting my equipment yet. I would have bought your setup. I live in RI and just starting into dart frogs.


----------

